# Hey guys :)



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I decided I should get some snorkels for my 2011 Polaris 850, I was looking at buy Snorkel your atv kit but then decided how about building my own. I just want to know what you guys used to make yours and what you might need. Thanks , btw I was only thinking the snorkel your atv because the adjustability, I will not always need snorkels but I would rather have them and not need them then not have them and need them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They suck. You're def. better off building your own.


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks that's really good to know, also why do the suck? never really seen them on any bike. Here in WA theres not to many quads that have snorkels and all that.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't buy one. Just try and find a good write up on how to do it yourself, they dont fit the way they should..


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

trust me I have been looking for a month, I can not find one just few pics, the only thing that I am having is thinking of a way to drill into the air intake and what I would use to hook into it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have some stuff here somewhere.... 

IF we have it, it would be here

Snorkeling & Jetting - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Id be willing to bet southernmudjunkie would know a thing or two


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yes get with logan on southern mud junkies and im sure he can help you out he has an 850 popo


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

yep I sent him a message on the popo forum and a few other guys with them on other forums, this place seem mostly full of brutes, I love the brute force want to pic one up when im done with my truck.


----------

